# Flying with Android



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

I'm going to be flying next weekend with my Android phone and purchased in flight wifi. Is there anything I should do to secure my phone before hand?


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

Staple it to your arm.

Super glue it to your hand.

Never turn it on.

Aside from that, have you looked into Avast Security? It's a free app and outstanding.


----------



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

Lord Vader said:


> Staple it to your arm.
> 
> Super glue it to your hand.
> 
> ...


Currently use Lookout. Is Avast better? Is there anything like a firewall for Android? I intend to use the entire time.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

Avast is more anti-virus than Lookout is. It's highly rated, BTW. I happen to have both, though I'm going to probably uninstall Lookout, as Avast does all the same and more, and with all my stuff securely backed up via Titanium and to the cloud, Lookout is not really necessary. 

Sent from my EVO LTE using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## Cyber36 (Mar 20, 2008)

Huh. I just purchased my first smart phone & didn't realize you had to use antivirus there also. Should have known better. Thanks for the heads up!!


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

I've never run an AV client on any of my Android devices.

Don't download things from places you don't know.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

There are still malicious things on the Google Play Store. A security program of some sort is essential on a Smartphone.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

Lord Vader said:


> There are still malicious things on the Google Play Store.* A security program of some sort is essential on a Smartphone.*


Not on IOS.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

dennisj00 said:


> Not on IOS.


someone want to play a roulette ? they will find your unprotected 'rear side', soon ...


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

dennisj00 said:


> Not on IOS.


That is incorrect. iOS has been the victim lately, too. In fact, the problem has quietly grown worse there.


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

Never download an app the first week or so that it's out if you don't know the developer. That one rule of thumb eliminates most every 'leak' of malware through the walled-garden stores.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

You guys will have to provide a link, but I haven't found a reputable report of any virus or malware on an IOS device that wasn't jail broken or acknowledged by the operator.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

Apple doesn't want people to know, which is why it has been kept quiet. I read an interesting article this week on Tech Hive (sp?) about malware, and they discussed this.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

Do you really think Apple could keep news like that quiet?


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

Absolutely! Quiet, yes. Totally silent? No, which is why tech publications have been discussing it.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

Still need a link. . . I searched Tech Hive and didn't find anything except 'viruses for PCs' . . . There are better conspiracy theories to believe in than Apple squashing the tech media.


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

Lord Vader said:


> There are still malicious things on the Google Play Store. A security program of some sort is essential on a Smartphone.


I'm pretty much an app whore and I haven't picked up any malware at all. Been using Android since the original Droid came out on Verizon. Not a shred of anything bad on my phone.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

dennisj00 said:


> Still need a link. . . I searched Tech Hive and didn't find anything except 'viruses for PCs' . . . There are better conspiracy theories to believe in than Apple squashing the tech media.


It's not a conspiracy theory; it's a fact. Apple has not been immune from malware. Android has far more of it, but Apple has experienced some.

I'll have to pour through my deleted Emails to see if the Email from the tech source (it might have been another one; I was doing it from memory) is still there.


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

There've been stories about *privacy* issues on iOS - like what Apple tracks/records - but nothing regarding NON-jailbroken iPhones that I've seen.


----------



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

NO OS is 100% secure. 

Sent from my SPH-L720 using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

djlong said:


> There've been stories about *privacy* issues on iOS - like what Apple tracks/records - but nothing regarding NON-jailbroken iPhones that I've seen.


According to what I have read, there have been. Remember, Apple is not immune to malware. No such entity is 100% safe. 



kevinturcotte said:


> NO OS is 100% secure.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L720 using DBSTalk mobile app


Exactly. The arrogance of Apple fanboys is really amazing.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

Links? I don't believe the Apple fanboys can surpress the media either.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

Never underestimate the power of that evil corporation. :mad2:


----------



## bobukcat (Dec 20, 2005)

More on topic to me is that the basic problem with connecting anything to a hotspot involves sending un-encrypted data over the air. This means that passwords and anything else you send can easily be intercepted, and man-in-the middle attacks are possible as well. For these reasons I try to be very careful what I use hotspots for and try to use VPN on my PC whenever possible.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

bobukcat said:


> More on topic to me is that the basic problem with connecting anything to a hotspot involves sending un-encrypted data over the air. This means that passwords and anything else you send can easily be intercepted, and man-in-the middle attacks are possible as well. For these reasons I try to be very careful what I use hotspots for and try to use VPN on my PC whenever possible.


connect to sites where is HTTPS is implented


----------



## bobukcat (Dec 20, 2005)

connect to sites where is HTTPS is implented


That's not always as effective as it sounds either, some sites only use HTTPS for the login and then redirect to insecure sites that leave you vulnerable. 

Sent from my Xoom using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

RasputinAXP said:


> I've never run an AV client on any of my Android devices.
> 
> Don't download things from places you don't know.


This.
Ditto for me. I'm on my third Android phone and have never had a security issue. Common sense is your best defense.


----------



## bidger (Nov 19, 2005)

dennisj00 said:


> Links? I don't believe the Apple fanboys can surpress the media either.


http://news.cnet.com/8301-1009_3-57506159-83/apples-ios-and-android-are-new-favorite-malware-victims/

From the article: "Flashback was a nightmare scenario for Mac devotees who were used to believing that their devices were immune to malware. At least 600,000 Macs worldwide were silently infected at the beginning of the year by the Flashback Trojan, which masqueraded as an Adobe Flash browser plug-in. Flashback succeeded in stealing thousands of usernames and passwords. Even though malware is increasing in iOS, it still remains relatively low compared with other operating systems."

It take less than five minutes to download and install a free AV app.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

Interesting article that's over a year old and the only 'proof' of their headline is the statement "Even though malware is increasing in iOS, it still remains relatively low compared with other operating systems."

There's something true in the statement that 'You can't believe everything you read on the internet".


----------



## bidger (Nov 19, 2005)

dennisj00 said:


> There's something true in the statement that 'You can't believe everything you read on the internet".


Kinda defeats the purpose of asking for links then.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

No, in reading that headline, you'd think there'd be hundreds of links that are valid and believable. So far, that's the only one presented and it doesn't offer a lot of proof.


----------

